# Crusty Chrysler.



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Having fun with a AMT Chrysler 300 kit. Click on thumbnails for the big picture!


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Now that looks awsome!!!!!! Great job on the weathering!!!!! 
But me thinks ya neglected the radio antenae, it looks a tad too thick and has no rust on it. Also the red and blue emblem on the left rear fender panel looks to be too clean, but it still looks awsome!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks! Yeah the radio antenna is a bit thick, but they usually don't rust ,as the are made of stainless or aluminum on these older cars. As for the 300 emblem, unexplained phenomena!


----------



## CorvairJim (Dec 16, 2011)

The antenna is an easy fix. Snip it off at the top of the base and drill the base for a short piece of piano wire. It's the scale thickness and it doesn't have a too-shiny finish. I use piano wire for all my antennae. I just polish it up soime for non-beater models.

As for the badges, hit 'em with a wash of thinned flat white paint and they should come up looking like faded plastic emblems.

One more thing that I would do is sand down the tire treads. Those tires make it look like someone has started in on fixing it up by replacing the old-worn-out tires the car had been sitting on for all those years. Of course, that's a possibility too, but then the wheels would probably look better as well...


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Nice work there.


----------



## Gary66 (Dec 12, 2009)

I am amazed at great weathering on models, like what you have done here.
Looks real as it gets. Well done.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Holy smokes. Another home run! I especially love the underside. You go to great lengths, sir! And the pics are huge. I love it.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

It's not really an outdoor raccoon bucket, but maybe a garage find someone just pulled a tarp off of! *Chasing Classic Cars*, my friend!


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I had really good luck heating up leftover sprue under a Bic lighter, and pulling it out like taffy to achieve a thin, realistic antenna on my Aliens power loader.


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Thanks kdaracal! That's a good tip on making a antenna. I always thought of this Chrysler as a car that was put away in rough shape, then it sat in a barn for another 30 years before being discovered.


----------



## H.A.K (Sep 18, 2012)

I like it alot.


----------

